

Instant messaging meets Yahoo! Answers - stumpedia
http://www.stumpedia.com/instantanswers.html

======
procyon
Really awesome idea. Though most of my queries didn't get answered, but can't
see why this could not be helpful for certain kind of questions.

I was just talking with a friend of mine who is working on a project which,
given data, lists the expertise of a user. We have plenty of information about
our expertise on facebook, email clients, local documents, chats, and
twitters. The only problem is that all the systems which have this data are
disjoint. If a system processses all my communication - emails, IMs, forum
posts, documents, maybe phone calls - it can learn easily which Stumpedia
querries to direct to me.

My motivation to answer those querries is that I get visibility and I become a
specialist.

I love Web 3.0!!

------
fallentimes
I'm absolutely stunned at all the success HN people are witnessing (even if it
is a small sample). I thought this would turn in to a prank/snark fest like
chacha.com except in this case I envisioned the question askers and answerers
as guilty parties.

------
lancashire
Very interesting idea, looks pretty slick too.

"Sorry, nobody is currently available to answer your question. If you leave
your email address, we can alert you when it's possible to get an answer."

I'll stick to Google for the time being though.

------
hooande
I used it and I am amazed by how well it works. I asked "what is a cheap place
to stay in san francisco that has wireless internet access". Within two
minutes I got a great response "monroe residence on sacremento st".

So far, stumpedia = WIN

------
csmajorfive
aardvark.im is another startup in this space -- but the idea is to only get
answers from whom you have some kind of social connection (after giving
facebook/whatever credentials..).

Interesting stuff.

------
superchink
Wait, how is Stumpedia different from Muchobene itself?

~~~
mlinsey
From first glance it looks like Muchobene is the client that you use to answer
questions, stumpedia is a site where people without Muchobene can ask
questions. I could be wrong though.

~~~
mlinsey
So after this I thought: hey, why not pose the parent's question to Stumpedia
itself? Here's what it gave:

~~ You asked: how is Stumpedia different from Muchobene itself? ~~ Connected
in chat session (41 seconds). ~~ The other user says: Stumpedia is powered by
Muchobene You say: so where does one begin and the other end? You say: is
stumpedia just the web site you access muchobene from? He/she says: yep, like
other partners, ubergizmo.com for isntance You say: ah, cool, thanks!

------
mrtron
Interesting concept, very smooth interface.

3 questions, 3 correct answers too. Who is answering, and what is their
motivation?

~~~
mattdennewitz
interesting - i didnt know where to ask a question until i click on the
welcome text. i was expecting a straight-forward textarea instead of a styled
part of a note pad, though ;)

~~~
mattdennewitz
to follow up, though, its an awesome idea

------
halo
Why do you need a client to answer questions?

------
sohail
This sounds like IRC to me.

~~~
attack
That's exactly what IRC _was_ to many people. With the death of IRC, that
problem is again unsolved.

~~~
sohail
Death? Come on freenode

------
admoin
Looks very cool. Wonder if it works. Has anyone used it yet?

~~~
superchink
You asked: What's the difference between big-endian and little-endian? ~~
Connected in chat session (45 seconds). ~~ The other user says: In big-endian
representation, the most significant byte is first (in lowest memory address),
while in little-endian, the least significant byte is first.

------
RexEast
Nice! I like it. I just hope it gains critical mass.

